# Tabby aged 19



## tabby (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is a couple of piccys of my baby Tabby, a real softie but sadly going a little blind
[


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh bless tabby, she looks lovely :001_smile:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awww bless, looks very much like a cat i had many years ago,  very nice pictures,


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*great pictures :yikes: whats that in his mouth *


----------



## esiteans (Oct 25, 2008)

Nice pictures, especially the last one.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *great pictures :yikes: whats that in his mouth *


it's her collar i think.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Biawhiska said:


> it's her collar i think.


yes i thought it was her collar,


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

she looks very sweet x:001_tt1:


----------



## tabby (Oct 25, 2008)

hi, glad u like my little princess,,,yes its her collar or at least the one she had until a month ago, it just would'nt fasten right.


----------



## tabby (Oct 25, 2008)

after a hard day at the office, there's nothing like putting your paws up


----------



## Tigerkatz (Sep 29, 2008)

awwww what a bootiful girlie.. and 19... she does not look a day over 5 oh bless her..


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

Lovely - looks good for 19


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Pretty little girl!! And def looks good for 19!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely Tabby. She's just like my first cat (37 years ago) we called her Tabitha Twitchet. She looks very good for 19. :001_smile:


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

*Oh bless her she's lovely can't believe she's 19! Gorgeous markings I hope my cats look that good at her age.*


----------

